# What Tools Make Up a Penturners Shop?



## Bocere1 (Feb 4, 2014)

I’ve wanted to post this survey for some time. Looking through older polls and surveys, I found some “close but not quite” polls / surveys so I thought maybe this would be a good time for a new one. 

  Then I thought we would be too distracted by the pendamayhem and pendebauchery during the Bash to take the time to check some boring boxes, but since I always think in three thought bursts, I thought again and thought that now might be the best time after all.

  So the question is this, what types of tools does the current IAP member have in his or her shop. Now, the obvious would seem to be, we are pen turners so we all have lathes, but if you’ve turned pens for any amount of time you find out you need a little more than that; so, what’s the “little more”? 

Some of us are well outfitted woodworkers with a full complement of machinery; some are minimalists with just the necessities so let’s see what we have.

  A note on what I’ve left out. Basic hand tools like a hammer and screwdrivers we’ll take for granted that we all have and need some amount of those; also, I’ve left off hand planes, mortising chisels and the like. 

Actually, I’m leaving out a lot, but I’m trying to get to what we have and use as penturners not cabinet builders, machinists or metallurgists.
  So, off to the survey.


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 4, 2014)

you need to revise poll - only can select one option.


----------



## Bocere1 (Feb 4, 2014)

yep, already working on that:redface:


----------



## Bocere1 (Feb 4, 2014)

So many options so little time...I will post here when the survey is working properly or start another thread.


----------



## LeeR (Feb 4, 2014)

Bocere1 said:


> So many options so little time...I will post here when the survey is working properly or start another thread.



At this rate, I am going to own a lot more tools than I do now ...

:biggrin:


----------

